

The Mythbusters on Steve Jobs: “iGenius” Documentary to Air October 16th - GBond
http://www.webpronews.com/the-mythbusters-on-steve-jobs-igenius-documentary-to-air-october-16th-2011-10

======
mrgoldenbrown
I hope they are able to get past the lovefest of the recent media coverage,
and dig into some of the more interesting issues. Did he really think that
taking LSD was one of the most important events in his life? What did he do
with all his money? Will there be anything equivalent to the Bill and Melinda
Gates foundation? How did he reconcile the idea of creativity and "think
different" and the iconic 1984 commerical for the mac with his insistence on
locking down the platform, reducing options, and telling the consumer what was
good for them?

~~~
nirvana
No reconciliation is necessary. Before the iPhone, phones were a closed
platform. You couldn't get your software onto cellphones without going thru
the carrier. There was no "app Store", there was no such thing as an app. You
needed millions of dollars, to be a big business, to have special contracts or
all of the above in order for carriers to even take your meeting to see if
they'd think about putting your software on "their" phones.

The iPhone opened all that up. Anyone could write software, and provided it
was minimally useful and didn't contain malware, sell it in the store. Any
consumer could, for the first time, install software on their phones that they
chose, rather than having it chosen for them.

~~~
wvenable
> Before the iPhone, phones were a closed platform.

That's not even remotely true and I wish people would stop repeating this like
it's a fact. Smartphones existed for years before the iPhone and all had user-
installable software. My first touch screen smartphone was the Sony Ericsson
P800 released in 2002 (5 years before the iPhone) and I had plenty of third
party applications for it. I went through a number of different smartphones by
different manufacturers and different operating systems before the iPhone ever
got apps. And, unlike the iPhone, there were no restrictions.

------
GBond
Hopefully the choice in host will result in a focus the documentary on
"garage" days with Woz.

On the subjects of cable specials, I REALLY hope TNT will make a sequel to
"Pirates of Silicon Valley" soon!

~~~
pork
> On the subjects of cable specials, I REALLY hope TNT will make a sequel to
> "Pirates of Silicon Valley" soon

It's not a sequel or a cable special, but I believe you're looking for a film
called the "Social Network"

~~~
sukuriant
Why the downvotes? That seems a reasonable sequel to me

~~~
pork
I think people either took it too literally, or are upset at the (unintended)
comparison of Zuck and Jobs.

------
smackfu
I love the Mythbusters, but what an odd choice for this project.

~~~
evilduck
They're the definitive Discovery Channel hosts right now and are probably on
retainer or contractually obligated for things like this.

Plus, their show is currently airing a new season and they're wildly popular.
This just screams to me that it's about advertising to as many eyeballs as
possible while it's a hot topic (otherwise, why so quick? the man was
literally just buried).

~~~
dailyrorschach
Definitely a revenue generating opportunity. However, there is just also a
great deal of interest, and as long as they have quality content I'm excited
to see it.

And yes, I imagine they are contractually obligated, like Mike Rowe, who
they've over used so much - plus they probably wanted someone more geek for
the special.

------
TimGebhardt
The program that was previous scheduled to air in that timeslot was called
"Can you live forever?"

#toosoon ?

~~~
schraeds
Nope, that joke will never be funny.

